# anyone willing to knit



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

me knitting went down the drain  ...but is there anyone who is good at knitting who wouldnt mind making armani one just a plain baby blue colour?
hes only got a jean/jumper set and a little trackie jacket thing as im banned from using my sisters ebay at the minute  
thanks


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I don't know how to knit but I hope you find somebody to make it for you!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

How big is your little baby boy?


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi :wave: 

I knit jumpers any coulor/size with your babys name / anythink else embroided on it for £10.00 if you would like me to knit you one please fill free to pm me 

Thanks

Kelly & Millie 

This is what they look like.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Heck I don't know how much that is in the US but I would pay you! That looks wonderful!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

hes...neck to tailbone(not the tail) is 12",around the neck its...9" and around this waist its..13" and hes about 4" from leg to leg(below neck) if that makes sence


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

kayleighheartsxchix said:


> hes...neck to tailbone(not the tail) is 12",around the neck its...9" and around this waist its..13" and hes about 4" from leg to leg(below neck) if that makes sence


Hi :wave: 

Alright, since I am in such an excellent mood, I'll go ahead and knit one sweater for you for FREE. I'll be on my vacation for 2 weeks and I will probably won't be log on, but when I returned, I can't wait to hear about the sweater on your little prince...etc. :wave:  

I'll have it knit up for you tonight and send it to you on Monday. You'll receive it no later than Wednesday or Thursday of this coming week. But you have to PM me with your name and your address for me. The yarn I'll be using will be a 100% wool, so you don't want to throw it in a dryer. Perferable handwash as well. It's thick and it will keep your baby warm.

You mentioned you want a light blue color. I think I might have that color yarn sitting at home. But if I don't have it or don't think I'll have enough to knit up one for you. I'll have to knit some other color for you... Maybe a dark blue, okay? 

One more question for you, since this sweater will be for a boy. Can you please tell me the bottom measurement --> from the same line as his front legs to where he does his business. I want to ensure the bottom piece doesn't get wet when he goes pee pee. 

Please respond to this post asap. I still haven't pack for my trip yet. And I would like to do so as soon as I'm done knitting the sweater for you.

Cheers!
Linda and Tiny


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Kelly, I will have to get me one of thoses after I get Chardonnay. I dont get her yet but will pm you when I do.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Hey Kelly, I will have to get me one of thoses after I get Chardonnay. I dont get her yet but will pm you when I do.


Yeah i'll be happy to do one for you 
just let me know when you what me to start i can do any colour or two three or fore colour's any embroidery righting /pic for you  
speak soon 
kelly 
xxxxx
p.s i have done one for stef & roo before and she loved it and said she will be having another one as soon as he need's one


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

SkyDreamer777 said:


> Heck I don't know how much that is in the US but I would pay you! That looks wonderful!


Hi Skydreamer 

i think i worked it out to be about $25.00 give or take a couple of $ LOL
but i would be happy to do you one  

Kelly
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi :wave: 

Alright, since I am in such an excellent mood, I'll go ahead and knit one sweater for you for FREE. I'll be on my vacation for 2 weeks and I will probably won't be log on, but when I returned, I can't wait to hear about the sweater on your little prince...etc. :wave:  

I'll have it knit up for you tonight and send it to you on Monday. You'll receive it no later than Wednesday or Thursday of this coming week. But you have to PM me with your name and your address for me. The yarn I'll be using will be a 100% wool, so you don't want to throw it in a dryer. Perferable handwash as well. It's thick and it will keep your baby warm.

You mentioned you want a light blue color. I think I might have that color yarn sitting at home. But if I don't have it or don't think I'll have enough to knit up one for you. I'll have to knit some other color for you... Maybe a dark blue, okay? 

One more question for you, since this sweater will be for a boy. Can you please tell me the bottom measurement --> from the same line as his front legs to where he does his business. I want to ensure the bottom piece doesn't get wet when he goes pee pee. 

Please respond to this post asap. I still haven't pack for my trip yet. And I would like to do so as soon as I'm done knitting the sweater for you.

Cheers!
Linda and Tiny[/quote]

omg i only just logged in today, thats really really nice of you!
ill pm you in a min but i think youve already gone :[


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Kayleighheartsxchix
I have pm you


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I really loved the one kelly did for romeo. he loved it and it kept him so warm. Well worth it!!!








xxxxx


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> I really loved the one kelly did for romeo. he loved it and it kept him so warm. Well worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks stef sending lots of love to you and roo

Kelly & millie
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Kayleigh,

I sent you a PM. Please check it and send me a respond. 

Linda and Tiny


----------



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

I love knitting. I use to knit baby clothes for the premature babies in the hospitals.

I haven't done any knitting i awhile but i have all the needles and stuff.

If anyone have a pattern i can follow, i will gladly knit chi outfits.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Kayleigh, 

alright, just wanted to let you know that I've shipped out your light blue sweater to you. It will take approx. 10-14 days. Also, I've noted as a gift so you will not be charge with any fee.

I'll talk to you later when I return from my trip.

Take care,

Linda and Tiny


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww thanks alot,i cant wait till it comes,i think he'll look sooooo cute in it!.


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

aww that's so cute I wish I was good at knitting


----------

